# Re: To Winterize Or Not To Winterize?



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

We plan on camping once a month throughout the winter. We live in an area that gets down to the single didgets. (Yes I know that's a heat wave for some of you ) Anyone know how to handle this? I know we should blow the water out, but we don't have a compressor, is that a MUST have? And empty the hot water, everytime. But other than that if we stick a heater in there are we okay. I just don't know. And I'm thinking about buying one of those Tyvek like covers as well. Any words of wisdom will be much appriciated. Won't get them until Monday though...as we're off "RVing" for the weekend.
Safe Travels All.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If it were me and I lived in an area that hit single digits repetitively, I would blow out lines AND use RV antifreeze. That is really cold and for the ~4 months of having to do this 4 times ( you said you'd go our 1x per month) the cost of 8 bottles of RV antifreeze is cheap compared to a blown line...blown water pump...etc.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If it were me and I lived in an area that hit single digits repetitively, I would blow out lines AND use RV antifreeze. That is really cold and for the ~4 months of having to do this 4 times ( you said you'd go our 1x per month) the cost of 8 bottles of RV antifreeze is cheap compared to a blown line...blown water pump...etc.


I agree. If the overnight temps get into the 20s now and again, you'll be OK by just blowing out the lines. But that doesn't really remove all of the water. If there is any water left in your plastic faucets, they can freeze and break. RV anti-freeze won't start to get slushy and start expanding until it gets to about -20* F. It displaces the water, so that solves the freezing/breaking problem. In our area, it CAN get colder than -20*, but that is rare. Still, though, I always leave my faucets open and low point drain caps off, just in case . . .

I would advise you to invest in asmall, portable "pancake" air compressor. You can use it for blowing out the lines and also to keep your truck and trailer tires at the correct pressures before you leave on each trip. And when the temps start dipping below 20*, I advise pumping RV anti-freeze through all the lines. I use a kit that sucks the anti-freeze right from the 1-gallon container. Don't forget the outside sink faucets and remember to push the check-valve button IN on the city water connection, or that short piece of hose that bypasses the pump will still have water in it and will freeze and break. (Dump the HW heater, too, and bypass it before winterizing.) I usually only need a couple gallons of the pink stuff, but I capture what flows from the faucets as I am winterizing so I can suck it up again.

Also - don't forget to fill all drain traps with the pink stuff, too - and any water filters you may have installed inside.

And a heater in the Outback will keep the lines from freezing inside the trailer, but any lines that go beneath the floor will freeze. And think, too, that if you lose electricity for any length of time when it is super cold, those lines can freeze quickly. Just a couple things to think about.

Just my experience speaking.

Mike


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

As I learned this past spring, your toilet has a drain with a black cap on it. The valve is $70 but having water all over your trailer isn't fun.
I empty the HWH, close the bypass, blow out the lines with the faucets open, dump the pink stuff in all drains and have a heater and air dryer in there for when it gets too cold.


----------



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

Wow thanks everyone. Taking notes to share with husband. Thanks a bunch.


----------

